# Going to San Fran this weekend - recommendations?



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I've picked up a couple of places to go check out from the sticky thread, but if anyone knows any gems in downtown San Fran (or even Pleasanton where I'm going to spend most time working) then I'd love to know.

Thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Dont forget to 'be sure to wear some flowers in your hair'......

(1967 Scott Mckenzie at Monterey International Pop Music Festival)


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Funnily enough you're not the first person to tell me that. That at least assures me that the first person to tell me wasn't being serious. I thought it was just because of the garish pink jumper I'm wearing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18979&p=215502#post215502


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hexagram said:


> Funnily enough you're not the first person to tell me that. That at least assures me that the first person to tell me wasn't being serious. I thought it was just because of the garish pink jumper I'm wearing


1st rule of the forum. We need pictures.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18979&p=215502#post215502


What a superb collection of photos, Xpenno, and the info on all the coffee shops too - absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've not been there for a long time, but Blue Bottle was good.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Ah sorry I didn't get a picture of the pink jumper........it's coming to SF with me, so maybe I'll get a picture in a good spot with it









I went to a Blue Bottle in New York a couple of years ago, I liked it very much, seems they're really getting around now!

Mrboots - that's an absolutely fantastic post and I'm definitely going to follow your lead on a few of those spots. Thanks for that!


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I only managed to get to Ritual yesterday, it was seriously good. I got through 2 different types of espresso, 2 v60's and an aeropress. I got somewhat distracted by the proximity of real Mexican food and spent an hour hunting down and stuffing my face with tacos. I will go back for more coffee related adventures before I head home.

I have to say, I really don't think much to San Francisco itself. It's incredibly dirty and homelessness and drug problems are rampant. I'd go as far as saying that it's possibly my least favourite city I've visited outside the UK.


----------

